# "I really wanna get the shitle tot"



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Anybody catch this....kind of a funny line by Alves as he was getting boo'd. It amazes me how some guys can live in America for 5+ years and still not speak that good of english.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> Anybody catch this....kind of a funny line by Alves as he was getting boo'd. It amazes me how some guys can live in America for 5+ years and still not speak that good of english.


I didnt catch it, i think it was his accent that made it sound like that. Yea i lost my accent within 2-3 years of living in america and now most people cant even tell im not from this country.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> Anybody catch this....kind of a funny line by Alves as he was getting boo'd. It amazes me how some guys can live in America for 5+ years and still *not speak that good of english*.


I ya love man, but that made me laugh. Kinda ironic to criticize bad english and dish it out at the same time.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah I laughed and felt embarrassed for him as well. Oh well, dude was getting booed and was obviously a little uncomfortable/nervous because of it.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Ape City said:


> I love man, but that made me laugh. Kinda ironic to criticize bad english and dish it out at the same time.


lol well fortunately this is a place where I can hide my identity behind my sherk pictures and not say it in front of millions of viewers

what what does "I love man,...." mean? you've got some pretty swank english yourself....or you just love men :dunno:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Loool, caught it too. I know Thiago's your boy but IMO you're not being fair to him on this one. This mistake was a slip of the tongue kind of, due to nervousness more than anything else. If you notice, he realized he made the mistake right away and corrected himself mumbling something to Joe Rogan. His English is good I find, much better than most Brazilians in the UFC. 

PS: Alves looked frikkin huge next to GSP.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> lol well fortunately this is a place where I can hide my identity behind my sherk pictures and not say it in front of millions of viewers
> 
> what what does "I love man,...." mean? you've got some pretty swank english yourself....or you just love men :dunno:


hahaha! I meant to add a "ya" in there (which I did). I don't claim to always have perfect grammar, just thought it was funny considering the cirumstance.

I did not mean any offense.




Alves looked huge next to GSP.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Ape City said:


> hahaha! I meant to add a "ya" in there (which I did). I don't claim to always have perfect grammar, just thought it was funny considering the cirumstance.
> 
> I did not mean any offense.
> 
> ...


seriously why don't you just shut up? you hate alves so don't give me that shit....i love how after he beat kos we suddenly have a million alves fans that have 'been with him from the beginning'...it makes me sick...






lol gotcha :thumb02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> Loool, caught it too. I know Thiago's your boy but IMO you're not being fair to him on this one. This mistake was a slip of the tongue kind of, due to nervousness more than anything else. If you notice, he realized he made the mistake right away and corrected himself mumbling something to Joe Rogan. His English is good I find, much better than most Brazilians in the UFC.
> 
> PS: Alves looked frikkin huge next to GSP.


I think that's mainly because he's top heavy though. GSP's weight is more evenly distributed, although his thighs are a lot thicker than Thiago's.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

go live in a foreign country and lets see if u can speak it perfectly after five years idiot.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think that's mainly because he's top heavy though. GSP's weight is more evenly distributed, although his thighs are a lot thicker than Thiago's.


can you send me a pic of alves thighs plz....

no....

particular....

reason....

:shame02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

ricefarmer said:


> go live in a foreign country and lets see if u can speak it perfectly after five years idiot.


I agree, maybe Aaron should go live in the US and see how he handles the language!



PS: Alves looked huge compared to GSP


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ive lived in america my whole life but i have a stutter so my spoken english isnt perfect either(and its my only language) :dunno:

You really shouldnt be putting someone down based on there speaking :thumbsdown:

and im not even an alves fan


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> can you send me a pic of alves thighs plz....
> 
> no....
> 
> ...






















He's got match-stick legs compared to his gigantically ripped torso.


GSP's legs are much thicker (no ****).


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i love how after he beat kos we suddenly have a million alves fans that have 'been with him from the beginning'...it makes me sick...


This always happens when I fighter has a great fight! Happening right now with Machida. 

But I readily admit that I thought Alves was overrated and then he beat Karo. I thought, yeah that was good but he cant handle Hughes wrestling...then he KO'd Hughes. I thought that was pretty freakin awesome but Kos is like top 5 and has been looking fantastic lately...then he destroyed Koscheck. And now I give him his due respect lol. But I still think GSP will beat him :thumbsup:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I think that's mainly because he's top heavy though. GSP's weight is more evenly distributed, although his thighs are a lot thicker than Thiago's.


True + he was wearing a jacket. But it's not just an impression due to his huge upper body, he out weights GSP by 15/20 lbs...



JT42 said:


> This always happens when I fighter has a great fight! Happening right now with Machida.
> 
> *But I readily admit that I thought Alves was overrated and then he beat Karo. I thought, yeah that was good but he cant handle Hughes wrestling...then he KO'd Hughes. I thought that was pretty freakin awesome but Kos is like top 5 and has been looking fantastic lately...then he destroyed Koscheck. And now I give him his due respect lol. But I still think GSP will beat him :thumbsup:*


LMAO, funniest post I've read today :thumb02:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm with Aaron. All of a sudden, there are tons of Alves fans popping up out of no where.

Yeah, it was pretty funny when he mixed up title shot and said shitle tot, but to be honest, I mix up shit like that all the time like switching words around. It just happens.

Anyways, I'm still sticking with GSP not being able to monster Alves with his wrestling. He will take him down, but it won't be easy and it won't be as imposing as his last fight was. BJ was 170 and Thiago is about 200 coming fight night. That's 15 extra pounds he will have on GSP who weighs about 185 come fight time. 

He may be smaller than GSP in the legs, but it doesn't mean the extra pounds won't be a factor. It just means he has a huge upper body and that will play a factor when defending the take down of GSP.

Thiago's legs may be smaller compared to GSP, but they are strong as ****.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Dec 31, 2006)

milkkid291 said:


> Anyways, I'm still sticking with GSP not being able to monster Alves with his wrestling. He will take him down, but it won't be easy and it won't be as imposing as his last fight was.


Wrestling is as much about technique and balance as it is pure strength. Also GSP has decent MMA judo he can pull out at times. GSP will be able to control Alves and get him to the ground.

In MMA its possible for anyone to lose via KO, and Alves hits pretty hard so Im not saying GSP is 100% winning this fight BUT GSP will dominate Alves in every department. Only way I see Alves winning is a KO, which is a perfectly legit win, but he wont give GSP trouble in any department.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheNamesNelson said:


> Wrestling is as much about technique and balance as it is pure strength. Also GSP has decent MMA judo he can pull out at times. GSP will be able to control Alves and get him to the ground.
> 
> In MMA its possible for anyone to lose via KO, and Alves hits pretty hard so Im not saying GSP is 100% winning this fight BUT GSP will dominate Alves in every department. Only way I see Alves winning is a KO, which is a perfectly legit win, but he wont give GSP trouble in any department.


What I'm saying is that he won't be able to man handle Alves with his wrestling as he did in his other fights.

He will take him down, but it won't look easy as it has been before. Technique and balance is a huge factor for a take down, but so is strength. That goes for both take down and take down defense.

The trouble he will encounter from Alves is his stand up and more specifically his low leg kicks.

If Alves low kicks the shit out of GSP, that will affect everything from takedowns, to takedown defense, to power in your punches, your stability, and much more. If he is successful with those low leg kicks, it will be even more trouble for GSP to take him down.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> What I'm saying is that he won't be able to man handle Alves with his wrestling as he did in his other fights.
> 
> He will take him down, but it won't look easy as it has been before. Technique and balance is a huge factor for a take down, but so is strength. That goes for both take down and take down defense.
> 
> ...


You make it sound like GSP will be flat-footed like Koscheck looking for that big right hand.
'
GSP by brutal GNP


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP will be flat-footed if Alves is successful on his low leg kicks.

GSP has some thick as thighs which will be easy targets for those kicks


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

OK I was at the event and for the life of me I can't figure out why Thiago was booed. He's basically says GSP looked awesome and a bunch of people started booing.

Must of been some petty BJ fans.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I was glad to hear Rogan call them on their booing, at least. Alves was being totally classy.

I don't know if Alves' English is all that bad. It's come a long way. And it's way better than my Portuguese.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I think he got booed because the crowd was cheering for GSP. I don't see any reason why they'd boo him for. :dunno:


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

i don’t think anyone has the right note of someones English. Even if they have been living in a country for 5+ years, they shouldn't be expected to know how to speak the language fluently..

it is extremely difficult for someone to learn a totally new language, with the accent, after a certain age and Alves, being from Brazil and from a Portuguese speaking background, would of found it extremely hard..

i put the question to anyone on here that cant understand as to why he hasn’t nailed he's English with an American accent, if you cant understand why, i would like to see you go to a new country and learn it from scratch.. it is ridiculously difficult..

i think Alves speaks really well and shouldn’t be criticised for this.. its completely unnecessary..


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

ricefarmer said:


> go live in a foreign country and lets see if u can speak it perfectly after five years idiot.


If you knew ahead of time that you were going to be going in to the cage to hype a fight, wouldn't you maybe run through what you would say in your head? I thought it was funny, but not that big of a deal.

At least he has an excuse, what is Rogan's? :confused05:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Alvels has good english, much like GSP and Gonzaga, lol.

Also, I don't mean to go off topic but I have been wondering about this and did not want to make a whole thread on it.

Machida is not supposed to speak english, or at least know very little, right? I mean, he even had a translator out there against Thiago, yet he answered in english, easy to understand, almost full sentences.

Am I missing something?


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> Machida is not supposed to speak english, or at least know very little, right? I mean, he even had a translator out there against Thiago, yet he answered in english, easy to understand, almost full sentences.
> 
> Am I missing something?


I believe those were prepared and practiced responses that he said in English. He is learning but when he was asked questions he hadnt prepared for then Soares interpreted for him and he responded in portugese. A few more fights though and he will likely be just as fluent as St. Pierre


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

His riddum got him a shitle tot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Obviously it was set up by the UFC, but you step in to call out the guy whose basically the most popular UFC fighter now you should be prepared to catch some boo's.

Some people just need to make someone out to be the bad guy in a fight to really get into it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Alvels has good english, much like GSP and Gonzaga, lol.
> 
> Also, I don't mean to go off topic but I have been wondering about this and did not want to make a whole thread on it.
> 
> ...


Speaking in English = more marketable among the North American public. 

This will help him increase his fan base faster thus give him a title shot faster


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> Anybody catch this....kind of a funny line by Alves as he was getting boo'd. It amazes me how some guys can live in America for 5+ years and still not speak that good of english.


Aaronyman, that's called a spoonerism...the involuntary swapping of letters (usual the first ones) between words.

Like Homer Simpson falling on his head and then getting up saying "thank goodness I didn't bamage my drain".

Spoonerisms can occur even amongst people with a perfect grasp of the English language.


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

Why all the hate on Alves, a lot of times GSP doesnt pronounce words right, whats the big deal?
At least he is trying rather than someone having to translate. come on


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

diemos said:


> Why all the hate on Alves, a lot of times GSP doesnt pronounce words right, whats the big deal?
> At least he is trying rather than someone having to translate. come on


Seriously? People kinda laughed at it. That hardly qualifies as hate unless you are entirely too sensitive.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

diemos said:


> Why all the hate on Alves, a lot of times GSP doesnt pronounce words right, whats the big deal?
> At least he is trying rather than someone having to translate. come on


Word. I think he was a bit nervous too.

Also, I do that sometimes.. and english is my only language. haha.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

As someone currently in the process of learning a new language, i completely empathise with how difficult it is. Seriously, i typically pick up new concepts fairly quickly and have good recall most of the time....and I'm finding it stupidly hard to learn. Hating on him because he's not yet fluent in his second language? How many languages do you know? I give him mega points for trying, and bonus points for actually succeeding....with or without a thick accent/some errors. 

As far as some of you guys being bothered that he has new fans, what do you expect? Of course he has a ton of new fans....the guy has been fighting great recently. I know becoming mainstream makes being a fan of his seem less trendy or whatever....but you need to get over it. It seems there is a segment of this forum that thinks it's somehow cool to be a fan of obscure fighters, like it gives them some kind of street cred. It's not a private club boys, and if you want to be a fan of someone, you have to share him. There's plenty of Alves to go around


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

milkkid291 said:


> GSP will be flat-footed if Alves is successful on his low leg kicks.
> 
> GSP has some thick as thighs which will be easy targets for those kicks


The difference in this fight will be the fact GSP pushes the pace all the time and mixes things up better than Alves. Koscheck, Karo and Hughes while tough guys are nowhere near the threat GSP is in all areas of the game. Hughes has no stand-up, Koscheck has no BJJ and predictable stand-up, Karo's in the same boat. He's got good judo, but his submission skills aren't that great and neither is his stand-up.

While on one hand Alves has more power in his stand-up than anyone GSP's faced, on the other, GSP has better everything mixed together than anyone Alves has ever faced.

I think some of you are paying too much attention to Alves' size, personally.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I imagine there will be little standup here. Alves will defend a takedown or two, but GSP will bring him to the ground eventually. Once he does, he'll work him.

I freakin' love Thiago Alves, but I expect GSP to be prepared for anything he can do. Since the Serra loss, his gameplans have been excellent.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> seriously why don't you just shut up? you hate alves so don't give me that shit....i love how after he beat kos we suddenly have a million alves fans that have 'been with him from the beginning'...it makes me sick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL!

You actually did get me. I was reading it and thinking "where the hell did this come from! Plus I am Canadian so I hang from the nutsa-...doh!".

good one.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

I may have misheard that but did Alves say "He looks pretty gay."? It was around the time when the crowd started booing him.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

he said u looked really gay ... he wanted to say great


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> The difference in this fight will be the fact GSP pushes the pace all the time and mixes things up better than Alves. Koscheck, Karo and Hughes while tough guys are nowhere near the threat GSP is in all areas of the game. Hughes has no stand-up, Koscheck has no BJJ and predictable stand-up, Karo's in the same boat. He's got good judo, but his submission skills aren't that great and neither is his stand-up.
> 
> While on one hand Alves has more power in his stand-up than anyone GSP's faced, on the other, GSP has better everything mixed together than anyone Alves has ever faced.
> 
> I think some of you are paying too much attention to Alves' size, personally.


I'm just saying the most effective strategy for Alves is to keep this fight standing and to effectively use his low leg kicks.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

My two best friends are Korean brothers. Im 25 years old and Ive known them since I was 5. Their family moved to America from Korea a couple of years before I met them. The mom still sounds like she is straight off the boat and shes been in America for over 20 years. After knowing them for so long I understand Korean better then I understand her broken english.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Why exactly was he booed anyway?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

scotty nyugen, pro poker player, has been in america for 10, 15 years + and still talks like he just walked off the boat



> Why exactly was he booed anyway?


very pro gsp crowd maybe?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Why exactly was he booed anyway?


Because people love a good heel when it comes to fights. 

GSP is the popular guy who everyone loves and Thiago is the usurper who is trying to beat up their guy. Also I think some people think its fucked up that dudes step into the cage after a guy wins to kind of steal his spotlight and moment. I dont think a lot of people pick up on the fact that the UFC pushes them to do it to help promote fights.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Yeah I suppose it comes down to the crowd loving GSP. Didn't really think he was loved to that effect, but good for him. I was here thinking that Alves had done something to warrant being booed but apparently not. 

And I can second the accent thing. Both of my parents have been in Australia for about 20 years, my mother has no accent when she speaks english, but my father still has a fairly thick accent.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Where are they from originally?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

milkkid291 said:


> I'm just saying the most effective strategy for Alves is to keep this fight standing and to effectively use his low leg kicks.


I agree, but I think GSP would be too fast for Alves on the feet. Lytle gave Alves some problems with his hands and GSP throws much more technical punches than him.



Aaronyman said:


> very pro gsp crowd maybe?


Maybe because he's struggled to make weight in the past? Or because he beheaded Matt Hughes? lol



Wise said:


> Also I think some people think its fucked up that dudes step into the cage after a guy wins to kind of steal his spotlight and moment. I dont think a lot of people pick up on the fact that the UFC pushes them to do it to help promote fights.


Yeah, on Dana White's video blog you can see Joe Silva pushing Thiago towards the octagon as soon as GSP wins. Pretty ridiculous if you ask me, let the bask in his moment of glory, easily the best performance and largest achievement of his career.


----------

